# Team WA - 4.10.10 - Smokey Joes



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Team WA knows how to herf! A dozen strong turned out yesterday at Smokey Joes. Good times. :smoke:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting pics!! Had a freakin' great time! Can't wait til next month...


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

+1 on the thanks. your phone does way better pics then mine. I'll bring a real camera again sometime...


----------



## boat45 (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice Pics. I will most certainly try to have one of us remember the camera on the next one!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn im sexy


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting Russ, it was a great time. Plus, now we know that Jesse is sexey!
Vinnie


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Damn im sexy


I thought it was the padron that was hot... :biglaugh:


----------



## IanLudwig (Apr 6, 2010)

Where is this place? Looks like I missed out.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Its down in Fife tucked upstairs at BJs Bingo.

Smokey Joe's Cigar Lounge Sports Bar at BJ's Bingo Fife Washington Tacoma Seattle WA offering a cigar smoking lounge, sports bar, wine bar, happy hour, satellite tv, sporting events, smokin on the res

Fantastic spot.


----------



## IanLudwig (Apr 6, 2010)

I might have to go check it out, it looks like a nice place.


----------

